# Efest luc v6 or blu6



## ChrisFJS (3/5/16)

Who has stock of the later efest 6 bay chargers. 4 bays isn't cutting it anymore for me


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/5/16)

Vape king has stock of the Luc 6  

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapers Corner (3/5/16)

Hi 

We have stock here: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/efest-luc-v6-6-bay-multicharger-711?category=100


----------



## ChrisFJS (3/5/16)

Thanks @Stroodlepuff and @Vapers Corner. It was early and I didn't feel like searching lol


----------



## WARMACHINE (3/5/16)

And it rocks


----------



## ChrisFJS (3/5/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> And it rocks



Hope so. My nitecore i4 doesn't even charge 3 batteries at the same rate


----------



## WARMACHINE (3/5/16)

ChrisFJS said:


> Hope so. My nitecore i4 doesn't even charge 3 batteries at the same rate


Love the LED display, shows voltages, and also gives you good idea of the batteries'condition.


----------

